# IUI - Spire Edinburgh



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

I am considering going to Spire in Edinburgh, is anyone else currently getting treatment there?  If so how are you finding the service you are receiving or have received?


----------



## zoom360 (Sep 3, 2011)

I had ivf there and found them to be pretty good. All doctors and nurses very nice and appointments that suited me.


----------



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the  info  can you get evening or weekend appointments?  I work 9-5 Mon-Fri so it's difficult getting away from work!


----------



## zoom360 (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know about evenings but a lot of my appointments were very early which suited me work wise, think they open at 7am. Some were at weekends depending on timings.


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi.  I have used Spire.  The staff are all lovely and very professional.  The appointment times are a real pain as you have to go first thing in the morning but this is because blood tests have to be sent to the lab.  I found appointment times a nightmare with my work but it's just one of those things that can't really be helped.


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been to spire for investigations and found it all too be very good. But If u are there for treatment ie ivf consider self funding at ERI instead -the price difference is incredible and I think some of the staff work at the ERI and Spire etc dr thong.


----------

